# ISO TNT Pumpkin Roll



## middie (Oct 16, 2005)

Hi guys. I really want to make a pumpkin roll for our bowling halloween party. who here can share a tried and true recipe with me ??


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 16, 2005)

Oh man!! 
I have one that is so yummy that I got from my niece...I can't find the stupid thing.
I'll ask her tomorrow. You'll probably get some before then anyway. Sorry, Middie!!


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 16, 2005)

Called her and she read it to me over the phone while I typed it )
3 eggs

2/3 cup canned pumpkin

1 tsp baking soda 

1 cup sugar 

1 tsp salt

1/2 tsp cinnamon

3/4 cup flour 

*Filling:

*8 ounces cream chees, softened

2 tbls margarine 

1 tsp vanilla

1 cup powdered sugar 

1/3 cup nuts { walnuts are good}


Line cookie sheet that has edges with waxed paper and grease.
Spread dough in pan and bake at 375F for 15 minutes. 
After you take it out of the oven sprinkle top with powdered sugar, then flip onto a dish towel. 
Then take off the waxed paper and sprinkle with more powdered sugar; roll up like a jellyroll in the dish towel. 
Refrigerate for 1 hour. 
Unroll; spread filling on roll and roll again without the towel. 
Place in container or plastic wrap. 
Refrigerate or you may freeze for up to 4 months.


----------



## lindatooo (Oct 16, 2005)

Texas you have made my day!!!!! I was treated to this years ago and the person who made them gave me a bad recipe - I would much rather be told someone didn't want to share than to get a bad recipe!  Anyway I've been pining for this!  It's wonderful!  Thank you Thank you Thank you and my friends and family thank you!



2


----------



## middie (Oct 17, 2005)

texas thank you so much !!!! i know for a fact everyone i bowl with loves pumpkin roll so i know it'll be a hit !


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 17, 2005)

middie:

Here's another good recipe. SO makes it regularly, especially around the holidays and it's always a big hit.

*Pumpkin Cake Roll*

*For the Cake:*
Powdered Sugar
3/4 C Flour
1/2 tsp Baking Powder
1/2 tsp Baking Soda
1/2 tsp Cinnamon
1/2 tsp Ground Clove
1/4 tsp Salt
3 Eggs
1 C Granulated Sugar
2/3 C Canned Pumpkin
1 C Chopped Walnuts


*For the Filling:*
8 Oz Cream Cheese, softened
1 C Powdered Sugar, sifted
6 Tb Butter, softened
1 tsp Vanilla Extract
Powdered Sugar


Preheat the oven to 375 F.

Grease a 15x10” jelly roll pan. Line it with wax paper, grease and flour the wax paper.


Sprinkle a kitchen towel with powdered sugar.


Combine the flour, baking powder, baking soda, cinnamon, clove and salt in a small bowl.

Beat the eggs and sugar in a large bowl until thick. 


Beat in the pumpkin.

Stir in the flour mixture and spread it evenly in the pan. Sprinkle the nuts on top.

Bake for 13-15 minutes or until the cake springs back when touched.

Immediately loosen the cake from the pan and turn it over onto the powdered towel.

Carefully peel off the wax paper and loosely roll up the cake and the towel together starting from a narrow end. Cool on a wire rack.

Beat the cream cheese, powdered sugar, butter and vanilla in a small bowl until smooth.

Carefully unroll the cake and remove the towel. Spread the filling over the cake and re-roll it. Wrap it in plastic wrap and refrigerate for at least one hour.

Sprinkle with powdered sugar before serving.


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 17, 2005)

middie, here is a recipe that I like to use.

*Pumpkin Cheese Roll*

Pumpkin roll

3 lg. eggs
1 cup sugar
2/3 cup canned pumpkin
1 tsp. lemon juice
3/4 cup flour
1 tsp. baking powder
2 tsp. cinnamon
1 tsp. ginger
1/2 tsp. nutmeg
1/2 tsp. salt
1 cup finely chopped walnuts
Powdered sugar

Cheese Filling

8 oz. cream cheese, room temp.
4 tbsp. unsalted butter, room temp.
1 cup powdered sugar
1/2 tsp. vanilla

Grease a 10x15-inch jelly roll pan. Place wax paper on the bottom of pan and grease the waxed paper also. Set aside.

Beat eggs on high speed of mixer for 5 minutes. Gradually beat in sugar. Stir in pumpkin and lemon juice. In a separate bowl, stir together flour, baking powder, cinnamon, ginger, nutmeg, and salt. Fold into pumpin mixture and spread onto prepared pan. Top with chopped nuts. Bake at 375 degrees F. for 12 to 15 minutes.

Turn cake out upside down onto a clean dish towel that has been sprinkled with powdered sugar. Remove wax paper. Starting at the 10 inch end, roll cake and towel together. Set aside, seam side down, to cool.

Combine cream cheese filling ingredients and beat until smooth. When cake is cool, unroll, and remove towel. Spread filling over the cake and roll cake again, with the filling on the inside. The nuts will be on the outside of the cake. Refrigerate for at least 1 hour.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 17, 2005)

Your welcome!!
And thank you for the other recipes. I love pumpkin bread and logs. I'll try the others too.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 17, 2005)

Niece just got to work and told me she gave me the wrong recipe She read off her MIL. She said that it was good too, but the one that I have tasted is the same as AndyM.


----------



## mish (Oct 17, 2005)

This is probably the same recipe Andy posted, but it always makes me smack my lips.  (I remember seeing it on the Libby's site last year.  You can view it on the Land of Lakes site.)


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 17, 2005)

mish, that looks like my recipe's end result.  We got the recipe from Nestle's.  They make the Libby's canned pumpkin.


----------



## mish (Oct 17, 2005)

I knew it rang a pumpkin roll bell.


----------



## middie (Oct 17, 2005)

i think i'll make one of andy's and one of sierra's. again thank you guys very very much


----------



## mish (Oct 17, 2005)

You're welcome, Middie.  Let us know how it turned out.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 17, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> This is probably the same recipe Andy posted, but it always makes me smack my lips. (I remember seeing it on the Libby's site last year. You can view it on the Land of Lakes site.)


 
That is the exact one. Niece got a Libby's recipe book


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 19, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> i think i'll make one of andy's and one of sierra's. again thank you guys very very much


 
You are very welcome, middie.


----------



## jkath (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks guys - how'd you know I was wanting to make one of these this week?


----------



## middie (Oct 19, 2005)

jkath sometimes i think we think too much alike lol


----------



## mackeeg (Nov 27, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Called her and she read it to me over the phone while I typed it )
> 3 eggs
> 
> 2/3 cup canned pumpkin
> ...


 

Thats the one I make, people request me to make it all the time around the holidays, I don't use nuts though


----------

